# autosleeper Broadway EK high Line



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone out there bought this year one of the new Autosleeper Broadway EK models and if so how have you found it for quality and finish and reliability etc??


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Yes We have a Broadway EK low profile.
Had it since March and very pleased with it.
If there is anything specific you would like to know PM me.
Chris


----------

